# Old Memories (So LA) & Old Memories (LA) 5th Annual Pedal Car, Bike & Model Car Show



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

*Old Memories (So LA) & Old Memories (LA) 5th Annual Pedal Car, Bike & Model Car Show*

*Attention all pedal car, bicycle and model car owners, Old Memories (South LA) and Old Memories (Los Angeles) are proud to bring you their 5th Annual Pedal Car, Bicycle and Model Car Show. This will be held at Boulevard Burgers in the city of Bell. We will have over 15 categories for bikes, pedal cars and model cars, Best of Show for Bike, Best of Show for Pedal Car and Best of Show for Model Car. Save the DATE! We are getting all the information, booking vendors, DJS, live entertainment as we speak.

JUNE 23, 2012

*







*

Flyer coming soon

For up to date information go to www.oldmemoriescc.com or call/text Paul 323 371 9696 or Mike 323 359 4924*


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)




----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

X2!


----------



## just ripe (Feb 18, 2009)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## chevyman1962 (Jul 6, 2007)

looking forward to the show :thumbsup:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

uffin: :drama:


----------



## charlieshowtime (Nov 14, 2010)

looking forward to this show again had a good time last year got too meet some of the friends hope it turns out good this year too


----------



## LoLife4Life (Dec 25, 2010)

Last years LRM coverage
http://www.lowridermagazine.com/eve...ar_model_car_lowrider_bicycle_show/index.html


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

Is lowrider mag gonna be there this year?


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

pancho1969 said:


> Is lowrider mag gonna be there this year?


im working on it...


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

oldmemoriesLACO said:


> im working on it...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## charlieshowtime (Nov 14, 2010)

bigdogg323 said:


> :thumbsup:


hope to see you out there frank


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

oldmemoriesLACO said:


> im working on it...


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

charlieshowtime said:


> hope to see you out there frank


U WILL LIL HOMIE  uffin:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

uffin:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

uffin:*T T T*uffin:


----------



## charlieshowtime (Nov 14, 2010)

​ttt for this show really great show to go too


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)




----------



## charlieshowtime (Nov 14, 2010)

T T T


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

thanks to all for the support, will try to make it big again


----------



## Met8to (Feb 1, 2010)

cant wait for this show gonna be pulling out this BED DANCER http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eNkppPM07Ow&sns=fb and my 62 impala hopper with the rest of my builds http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_wzi8tPj3w0&sns=fb


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

uffin:T T T uffin:


----------



## charlieshowtime (Nov 14, 2010)

T T M F T
BIG PROPS TOO OLD MEMORIES REALLY GOOD SHOW COME OUT AND SUPPORT EVERYBODY


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

LAST YEAR WAS BAD ASS , I WAS VERY SURPRISED SO MANY MODELS SHOWED UP.


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

LATIN SKULL said:


> LAST YEAR WAS BAD ASS , I WAS VERY SURPRISED SO MANY MODELS SHOWED UP.


:yes: ME TOO uffin:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

T T T uffin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

Thinking of heading to this show with Skittles


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

MARINATE said:


> Thinking of heading to this show with Skittles


MORE THE BETTER.


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

I wanna make it a family vacation!


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

MARINATE said:


> Thinking of heading to this show with Skittles


 hell yeah bro i wanna see that pedal car u did for ur lil girl homie :thumbsup: u bringing any models also??? :biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

MARINATE said:


> I wanna make it a family vacation!


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

uffin:


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

come on down!


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

So its 5$ to enter 2 models? If we bring 8 models its $20? :wow:


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

THAT'S WHAT THE FLYER SAYS.


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

^^^ thanks oldmemories member :uh:


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

pancho1969 said:


> ^^^ thanks oldmemories member :uh:


NO PROBLEM P. 8).


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

uffin:


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

2 for $5 yes sir so if you bring 8 it would be $20 same as last year


----------



## charlieshowtime (Nov 14, 2010)

ttt for old memories
keep up the good shows


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

:h5:


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

Monster drink said they will come down and give out FREE drinks to those who register and to those in attendance


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

ttt


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

oldmemoriesLACO said:


> Monster drink said they will come down and give out FREE drinks to those who register and to those in attendance


OH SHIT I LOVE MONSTERS. I'LL BE THERE PAUL. 8)


----------



## charlieshowtime (Nov 14, 2010)

is gold gym going back again for free monthly passes again


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

i am trying to get them...


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

just added


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

uffin:


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

Hey Pancho, are you going to this? hit me up.


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

...


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

:facepalm: uffin:


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

ttt


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

:wave: :wave: :wave:
 T T T


----------



## jorhelj (Feb 7, 2011)

:thumbsup:


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

oldmemoriesLACO said:


> Monster drink said they will come down and give out FREE drinks to those who register and to those in attendance


ALSO THE UNVEALING OF A MONSTER ENERGY BIKE. 8)


----------



## ricezart (Aug 25, 2011)

:thumbsup:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

TTT uffin:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

uffin:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

:wow:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

take picturs


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

Hydrohype said:


> take picturs


hey hydro r we gonna go thru this again hmmmmm :angry: :buttkick: 


u better go homie :biggrin:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

Hydrohype said:


> take picturs


MUCH LOVE FRANK. I THINK I WILL DIP THROUGH IN THE CHEVY IF I RECHARGE MY AIR BY THEN? NO MODELS THOUGH.


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

Hydrohype said:


> MUCH LOVE FRANK NO MODELS THOUGH.



:tears: :tears: :tears: :dunno: :dunno: :buttkick:  





i guess im a have to go on a mission that day markie :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

bigdogg323 said:


> :tears: :tears: :tears: :dunno: :dunno: :buttkick:  i guess im a have to go on a mission that day markie :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao:


 Bring your black 58, an extra sun viser for my 3rd 58 wagon and some 62 skirts so I can take them home with me yea?


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

ttt


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

:wave: TTT :wave:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

uffin:


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

ttt


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

make sure you come and see some of the best models around town
here is a link to last years show

http://www.oldmemoriescc.com/images/om4/index.htm


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

some great pics of last year's show! can't wait to see the footage from this year!


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

oldmemoriesLACO said:


> make sure you come and see some of the best models around town
> here is a link to last years show
> 
> http://www.oldmemoriescc.com/images/om4/index.htm



you mean someone else beside's me, took pictures of my cars? no way they showed up in any magazine!

A little birdie told me that, because its common knowledge that I dont do metal foil? no matter how many cars I complete, or bring to any
show, (15 that day) I will never be recognized as any kind of a builder, and in my wildest dreams I couldnt even hope for a 3rd place trophy.
even if I took 25 decent cars? I could not even get a consolation prize for the most cars from one person.
they did show me love on the entry fee. but for the most part i felt pretty stupid in the weeks that followed. for even thinking something 
more might have happened. I guess I let it next to me? and it kind of played a roll in my whole August till March disappearing act.
But Im a grown up, and rule's are rules.. and i got a collection that needs to grow. I just wont be wasting anybody's time by lugging them around in my car anymore! :thumbsup:


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Great pics.


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

Hey: now that the but hurt is gone? i was thinking: I probably would be willing to take Sin's or other LUGK members cars to the contest, as well as 1 or 2 of any of the homies builds from 408, and homies from Dynasty, like the Hawk. or Tingos or tonioseven if Nowbody from Mcba will take them? I bet if somebody ask's Frank? Big dogg would probably help out too? just a thought family.Bring some outside competition to the west side!


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

TTT :h5:


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

a few months away


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

uffin:


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

ttt


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

..


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

ttt


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

ttt


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

uffin:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

:h5:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

TTT


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

ttt


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)




----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

ttt


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

TTT


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

ttt the trophies are being made


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

oldmemoriesLACO said:


> ttt the trophies are being made


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

ttt


----------



## chevyman1962 (Jul 6, 2007)

im so looking forward to this show i didnt make it last yr


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

chevyman1962 said:


> im so looking forward to this show i didnt make it last yr


hope to see you


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

oldmemoriesLACO said:


> hope to see you


X2


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

7 more days


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

6 more days


----------



## chevyman1962 (Jul 6, 2007)

cant wait


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

5 more days


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

4 more days


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

3 more days


----------



## Met8to (Feb 1, 2010)

How much is entry and wat time should we arrive for the models? Hoppers and dancers allowed?


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

entry are 2 for $5, we will be there at 7am..
check out the Best of Show Trophy for Models


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

Met8to said:


> How much is entry and wat time should we arrive for the models? Hoppers and dancers allowed?


The earlier the better bro tables get filled up quick and sorry bro NO HOPPERS OR DANCERS allowed homie but u can show them 
Also and for the cost flyer says 2 models for $5  dont know if they will change it thou


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

oldmemoriesLACO said:


> entry are 2 for $5, we will be there at 7am..
> check out the Best of Show Trophy for Models


:wow: :wow:


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

oldmemoriesLACO said:


> entry are 2 for $5, we will be there at 7am..
> check out the Best of Show Trophy for Models


NICE ! SO WHO'S THE JUDGE?


----------



## Met8to (Feb 1, 2010)

bigdogg323 said:


> The earlier the better bro tables get filled up quick and sorry bro NO HOPPERS OR DANCERS allowed homie but u can show them
> Also and for the cost flyer says 2 models for $5  dont know if they will change it thou


So my hopper has every part that came with the model kit including engine interior suspension everything alll my hoppers have that can they still compete? Its basically jevries model cars but with wires instead of RC


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

Met8to said:


> So my hopper has every part that came with the model kit including engine interior suspension everything alll my hoppers have that can they still compete? Its basically jevries model cars but with wires instead of RC


Bring it homie it dont matter hydro brawt sum of his hoppers to show also last yr


----------



## Met8to (Feb 1, 2010)

Alrite forsure thanks


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

Met8to said:


> Alrite forsure thanks


:thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

GOOD SHOW TODAY, LOTS OF COMPETITION.


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

Old Memories (So LA) & (LA) held their 5th annual Pedal Car, Model Car and Bike Show. With the help of Cesar and his crew from Collectors Choice, our show was a success. Thank you to all the clubs, solo riders that showed up. Thanks to Sally the Cupcake Lady for giving out some cupcakes, Mike the Cholo DJ for playing the best music, our vendors Frank Garcias Hats, Mercy Cota and munoz Bikes. Thanks to Radio Station Hot 92.3 for coming out. Thanks to Monster Drinks for giving out drinks, Manual from Blvd Burgers for letting us have this event, Dennisons for donating items, thanks to Oscar from House of Trophy for hooking us up on the trophies and most importantly Thank God. 
Click here for more pics http://www.oldmemoriescc.com

BEST OF SHOW


----------



## chevyman1962 (Jul 6, 2007)

Great Show had a great time looking forward to next year :thumbsup:


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Wow great pics.


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

here's sum pics i took from the show fellas here's latin skulls beautiful 66 impala ''GOLD RUSH''


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

NOW FOR THE SHOW PICS


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

CONT.........


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

CONT.....


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

CONT............


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

THATS IT FOR NOW WILL POST MORE PICS LATER ENJOY uffin:


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

THANKS FOR PICS, ALL THE RIDES LOOK CLEAN.


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

Daaaaamn all d rides look clean much props to all you guys homie latin skull yo shit my favorit you got mad skils homie much props


----------



## ricezart (Aug 25, 2011)

:yes: Yup my favorite too.. it would have won if he entered it, :biggrin:


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

ricezart said:


> :yes: Yup my favorite too.. it would have won if he entered it, :biggrin:


THANKS FOR THE COMPZ RICEZART AN PINA, BUT I BUILD FOR FUN NOW, NOT TO COMPETE ANYMORE.


----------



## MAZDAT (Apr 2, 2010)

That 66 is simply bad ass!!!! I love it...Can I have it Chuco????


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

MAZDAT said:


> That 66 is simply bad ass!!!! I love it...Can I have it Chuco????


YOUR TOO LATE I ALREADY GAVE IT TO BIGDOGG! LMAO


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

MAZDAT said:


> That 66 is simply bad ass!!!! I love it...Can I have it Chuco????


:loco: :nono: 



LATIN SKULL said:


> YOUR TOO LATE I ALREADY GAVE IT TO BIGDOGG! LMAO


:werd: :naughty: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

OK FELLAS HERE'S SUM MORE PICS FROM THE OLD MEMORIES SHOW ENJOY


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

CONT....


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

CONT.......


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

CONT......


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

CONT............


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)




----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)




----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)




----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)




----------



## CHEVYXXX (Aug 9, 2011)

LATIN SKULL said:


> THANKS FOR PICS, ALL THE RIDES LOOK CLEAN.


X2 :thumbsup:


----------



## Big Randy V (Feb 15, 2012)

Helllll yaaahhhhhh


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

great pics Frank!! beautiful builds all over the place.


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

dig_derange said:


> great pics Frank!! beautiful builds all over the place.


tks dig


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

OK FELLAS HERE'S THE REST OF THE PICS ENJOY


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)




----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)




----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)




----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)




----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

great pics bigdogg!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)




----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)




----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)




----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)




----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

MY TWO NEW BUILDS


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

THE LAST OF THE PICS HOPE YALL ENJOYED WATCHING THEM


----------



## warsr67 (Jan 18, 2010)

CHEVYXXX said:


> X2



great pics frank ,clear and sharp :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## MAZDAT (Apr 2, 2010)

bigdogg323 said:


> MY TWO NEW BUILDS




Nice job Frank!!!!


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

Great pics frank. Built the blue caddy and the regal?


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

MAZDAT said:


> Nice job Frank!!!!


Gracias jorge


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

pancho1969 said:


> Great pics frank. Built the blue caddy and the regal?


gracias pancho 


Which caddy bro? And the regal idk bro?


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

The light blue 79


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

pancho1969 said:


> The light blue 79


Idk its same owner of the regal and green 64 and orange 61 rag


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

damn that was a badass show


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

OLDSKOOLWAYS said:


> great pics bigdogg!!!:thumbsup:


gracias homie uffin:


----------

